# The Unborn(Finished)



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

*The Unborn (Finished)*

I finally got him finished The Unborn. Can't wait to see him in the dark.

What do you think. Mods can add this to the other thread. I dearly wanted to put my finished prop in the showroom section.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! he's awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is one bizarre looking dude. Well done!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Really cool. It will look even more creepy in the dark


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Thumbs up deathtouch! I like this guy alot. Soooooo unnatural. Also has the dog ready to jump and attack pose which adds to it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow this came out great! I can't believe how it came out it is awesome!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool, and very different! I like it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you very much everyone. I have a few more pictures.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats sick, in a good way.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

yep - I love him great work. Very un-nerving to walk by (even for the lure of sweet, sweet, candy)


----------



## wakingwitch (Oct 10, 2008)

THAT IS AWESOME! I am SOOO creeped out right now, he looks like he's SMILING at me!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, that is going to make people take a second and third look ... is it moving towards me? Great pose and a very creative prop!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. I was going to put a motor on him IMU but I am using it on his brother.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

very scary. Looks like its ready to attack!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wicked spine & hips dude!! very high creep factor!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wouldn't want that near me in the dark. Great job and imagination.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

incredible. Very creepy. Great addition to the haunt.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

creepy as hell DT! Nicely done!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job on the prop,that thing is way creepy looking, the pose and just the whole idea of it, would be great if you could make it lunge and scream at people when they come near it.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Hey DT, he's awesome! But if he's doing what I think hes doing...you're gonna have to pick it up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good work Mark, impressive!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Hey DT, he's awesome! But if he's doing what I think hes doing...you're gonna have to pick it up


You know I thought of that. I have a doggie popper scooper.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

That's awesome. Great work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very original. Great job.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I feel like this would be a great strobe light prop. Although he is creepiest in darkness that unatural pose is gonna get people. Nice work!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That's a very creative, creepy looking monster!!!!! The smile on it's face looks like he's comming right for you!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

DeathTouch - that is great! Very creepy, and I think it will look fantastic at night!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

That's one of those props that gives the TOT's nightmares. Nice work!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's just sick. Great job DT.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You guys give me more credit than I deserve, but I thank ya for it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE him!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice DT


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

KiCK A** >>DT..
Jreat Job

he would look great by the river here !!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. Love that he's bursting out the back of his shirt.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Shweeet. The posing adds a lot of dynamic. And I echo skeletonowl... I think if this guy was lit by a strobe at the right rate people will think he *_is_* moving. Not that he needs it. Bizarre and threatening as is.

If you have a soundtrack of a very low, subdued growl, I think having it play quietly would send the menace factor into the redline.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It will take a brave tot to walk past him. Fabulous work. Paper Mache?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

hpropman said:


> It will take a brave tot to walk past him. Fabulous work. Paper Mache?


Yes sir it was.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

creepy. very creepy. i like it!!!!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Right friggin on!! I'm totally in love with this. Erm... wait... not in an in love way but...

Oh you know what I mean! He rocks!!


----------

